# Success stories after a miscarriage



## ginger91

I posted this message on 1st and 2nd trimester pages and a couple of ladies suggested I looked on here too. Had forgotten this forum was around! I was really just wondering how long it took you all to get pregnant again after a miscarriage. 

I had a mmc at 10 weeks pregnant and am still trying 5 months later. Had really hoped I be pregnant again by now. 

I am interested in finding success stories. Wanted to know how many weeks you were and how long it took you to get pregnant again. Feel like because I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks), it will take longer?

Really pleased I've looked on here- seems a really friendly place! Hope I can join you all soon.

xx


----------



## ginger91

P.S. Sorry if you've read this already!


----------



## veganmum2be

it does vary for everyone. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

veganmum is right, it is different for everyone but i can share my story. 
i have had 5 miscarriages in the last 2.5 years (you can see the dates of each in my sigi)
i went a whole 10 months at one point with no bfp and after that a couple of times we caught 1st cycle straight after m/c
it will happen, sometimes it just takes a lil bit longer xxx


----------



## Jellyt

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:. I've had 3 losses but after my third which was a later loss, it took me 6 months to get pregnant again and here I am at 30 weeks :). I hope that this gives you hope xxx


----------



## Stacey_89

Everyone is different hun but i can tell you mine.
I lost my angel on 31st May 09 at 12 weeks and it took us 8 months to concieve again.
Im so sorry for your loss,and dont worry it will happen okay ?
I got to the point of think it was never going to happen and it did ! 

And everyone is different some people are very lucky and concieve straight away and some people just take awhile, not because it wont happen because some people just need longer to heal up and be rede for another pregnancy.

i hope you get ur bfp soon x


----------



## anteater

I miscarried at 11 weeks (baby died at 8) and it took us 6 months to conceive again. I felt as though it would never happen but here we are:happydance: I'm terrified of course, but at least we've managed to conceive twice and although it felt like an eternity, 6 months isn't that long in the grand scheme of things.

Good luck honey:hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

Hello :) I lost my angel at 6 weeks :( broke my heart! it took me 9 months to concieve again and now i am on my third child since mc! theres hope for everyone honey :)

Good luck :) xxx


----------



## eckarta

Miscarriage takes the innocense out of pregnancy... someone said that on here a while back and whomever it was was absolutely true!!! DH and i lost our angel baby on april 13 2009 at about 6.5 weeks... we were devistated.. we had tried for that baby for 8 months and finally had given up trying and that next month had our BFP... and this baby took us 9 months to conceive.. and again it was after we had quit trying... so i think its different for everyone.. your body will just let you know when its ready... now i am almost 8 weeks and feeling pretty confident.. but im thinking i need to be involved in the knicker checkers annonomys... ALWAYS checkin!!


----------



## AP

I had my first miscarriage (BO/mmc) at 7 weeks.

It took about 6 months to concieve again but we lost that bean too. 

3 weeks after my 2nd miscarriage I concieved again and my baby is now shouting at me....:rofl:


----------



## im_mi

firstly, im very sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a miscarriage at 3+5 at the end of november, and another one at 4+5 at the end of december. Then at the end of January i discovered I am pregnant again, i am now 7+2 and so far all is going well. The losses took me completely by surprise and i really didnt think for a second it would ever happen to me, let alone twice in a row. after the second loss i thought i was doomed not to carry past 5 weeks but so far so good.


----------



## goddess25

It can and will happen for lots of ladies. I had a miscarriage then had a healthy boy who i conceived in the first month of trying.. and i miscarried again in Jan this year so hoping to have a sticky BFP again soon.


----------



## faun

I had 2 children and then had 3 miscarriages 2 at 12 weeks 1 of which was the day before my scan and the other a few days before my scan and 1 where i went for my scan and they said the baby had died at at about 10 weeks this destroyed me so i took a year off and now have a very wriggly baby on my lap. It took me about 3 months to get pregnant after each loss.


----------



## Drazic<3

I had an MMC at 10 weeks, then we used protection for one cycle and I fell again the cycle after. I am only 13 weeks so it is still very early days but it takes different people different times hun. When your body is ready it will happen again, I hope for you that's really soon :hugs:


----------

